# New Oscar



## Carson45 (Jun 22, 2008)

So I went to the fish store that I go to at least once a week, and someone traded in this 12" oscar. I had to buy it. Im trying to mix it with my rbp they are way smaller, Im going to see how they do. So far the rbps have been scared to death of it they have been hiding since I put it in. If I see they are going to fight Im moving him to his own tank ( I have it all set up already). Ill take suggestions on this to, I really want them to live with eachother. Heres a pic of him.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i wouldn't worry as much about co habing you well get blasted its like the evil thing to do it either stresses one breed or the other out,,, gotta get two tanks sorry dude believe me its been tryed over and over,,,


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

my friend had 2 Ps with her oscar for over 5 years. they were all about the same size. it can be done. but if the Ps are too small they will just hide. also it may be difficult to feed the Ps bc oscars can eat a lot and it might be hard to get food to the Ps. also there could be issues with Ps beating up the oscar or vise versa.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The rbp may also get eaten by the oscar if they are way smaller.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

an oscar will eat anything that fits into their mouth... even baby rb's, im sure-


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you know its not going to work and you have another tank ready why wait for something bad to happen before you move it out into another tank...just move it before anything happens.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

If your saying your P's are waaay smaller Id definetely move them or you might soon have a fat oscar and thats it. Like Trigga said you basically answered your own question. You already have a tank so move him. One or the other will always be stressed even if they live with each other unless your tank is huge. Like 400 gallons huge.


----------

